# New tank photoperiod



## Frank Drebin (Sep 1, 2005)

Tank specs:
480 liters (1,60m x 0,5m 0,6m)
light: 3x150w hqi (5200K) and 2x40w normal daylight fluorescent (6500K)
CO2 + nutrients (Estimative Index)
Substrate: laterite and sandpool

I'll try this:
1pm to 3pm and 9pm to 11pm: fluorescent (80 watts total)
3pm-9pm: hqi (450 watts total)

Is that ok?


Thanks.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

80w may be a bit low.

Can you have one HQI (150w) and the two 40w lights on at the same time? That'll give you 1.84wpg; a more reasonable "lower light" amount than 0.64wpg.


----------



## Frank Drebin (Sep 1, 2005)

Any problem if the hqi covers only about 1/3 of the tank?



Laith said:


> 80w may be a bit low.
> 
> Can you have one HQI (150w) and the two 40w lights on at the same time? That'll give you 1.84wpg; a more reasonable "lower light" amount than 0.64wpg.


----------

